
Automatically Applying HLint Suggestions - asQuirreL
http://mpickering.github.io/posts/2015-11-22-hlint-refactor.html
======
spooningtamarin
I always wanted something similar for C++ to exist. But people seem to think
linting is entirely different than thing demonstrated here.

~~~
tomjakubowski
clang-tidy will fix (some?) problems it detects, if you pass it the -fix flag.

[http://clang.llvm.org/extra/clang-tidy/](http://clang.llvm.org/extra/clang-
tidy/)

